# Pics of the Boys! (lots and lots)



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

First the riding pictures.
Ok, so I havent ridden much at all this winter, so I know my eq. isnt the greatest and I kno what I have to work on.
Crackie:
























Boomer:

































Spy:
[img]http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u278/StephR_photos/Blue%20Gate%20Farms/Spy_0011.jpg
































The Herd:








^Boomer, Mickey and Crackie








^Crackie, he can move when he wants to!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Couple more!








And a cute one of Spy


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm totally in love with Crackie! I love how his sock is (I'm sure you know what I'm talking about) Never seen anything like that before! What breed is he? He is wonderful looking!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BTW The rest are very good looking ponies as well!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

> What breed is he?


As far as I kno he is a paint (unregistered). Unfortunetly he is for sale, Ill be sad to see him go. If I could afford my own horse, I would buy him in a heartbeat.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love crackie great photo of him out in the snow. You should get it framed!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Your horses are adorable! I just love Crackie's socks, so cute!


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Wonderful pictures!!!!

Where in Ontario are you [if you don't mind me asking]? I am in Ontario too.

Keri


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

> Where in Ontario are you


Just outside of TO


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

> Just outside of TO


Cool!! I am about 2 hours from Ottawa!!

Keri


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Another Canadian :twisted:


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

> Another Canadian :twisted:


Is that good or bad?

Keri


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

always good


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay!! you had me a little worried there for a minute!! 

Are you in Canada?

Keri


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Had me worried too! I was like, 'whats wrong with Canadians?"


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

> Had me worried too! I was like, 'whats wrong with Canadians?"


Yeah I know!!!

Keri


----------

